# Almost made it



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Checked snares today and the very last one had this coyote held by 2 toes on a back foot . Must have jumped through the loop , without the spring I doubt it would have held him














Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's close, but at least it's one more to add to your pile.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, you'll never see that happen again, I got a toe to the second joint off a wolverine in a # 3 jump one time, I was glad it didn't hang around as it was just about dark.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice keep piling them up


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

What the heck? I've seen hundreds of coyotes in my life getting caught in amazing ways, never a yotes toenals held by a snare! (mind if I share the photo?)

Holy crap that's a very nice looking hide to boot! Look at that color!

I have got to start using those seneca springs! No wait I have to catch a coyote first then the springs!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol.. I'm with you Larry , they can get hooked up in crazy ways but this was a first for me too. Senneker Springs and triggers

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otis3d (Jan 10, 2017)

What ever it takes...good catch


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

here's number 50 from snares this year .. I just love this cold weather . He refused first snare and walked around second one. Third was a blind set around a corner and he never saw it until too late .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., they sure are in their prime.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

coyotes starting to get a slight rub , 3 today.














Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I see that, suppose to be + 8 with rain around your area next week., blowing 50 + there also.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Dont really want either Rick , but I dont have much say in the matter . That will sure wreak havoc with the snares . Had some bad wind here a couple days , I prefer the cold . :cold:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I am not a fan of a lot of wind, not many days without wind where you live.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam we have your crappy weather on the way. Already caused havoc in southern states. I cant decide to set traps today or not. But then like the old fisherman saying goes you cant catch fish on the couch.

I am still amazed at the color. Even with a rub its light all the way down.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Want a nice colored one? One today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a pretty one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that is sure pretty. Congrats.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Very Nice Colored Yotes--Thanks for sharing your pic's---We don't get that light color coyotes very often----Congrats on your take*


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that a female Cam? I am looking at the pink blood stain lower right hand in photo. Just wondering if that one "was" in season or if that's nose blood.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the comments guys , still a fair number of coyotes around but getting real wise as to bait sites and snares . Just nose blood Larry .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam, Glen,

This a Nebraska yote ...this is why I trap there and I miss it dearly! Beautiful Hides like those Cam has been posting


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

These are ugly Iowa coyotes fooled with some howls. Cam look at the background, Iowa desert!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hahaha .. looks like an oasis compared to here !! No just kidding I'm lucky and glad to be here in Alberta . Youre pretty close with that one dog , don't they have fleas down there ? An Alberta coyotes fleas would be laying a beating on you if you held him up like that . Sure are some different colors .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam,

That was taken after it was put in a plastic bag for a fogging of Raid flea and Tick spray. We used to skin them after a 1/2 hour or so in the bag and to be honest we never saw a flea after that.

I don't remember the year, but after news spread where Montana, Wyoming, Utah and Colorado started saying huge PD (prairie dog) towns were being wiped out. Primarily due to plague from fleas. I started leaving all critters I got, (including my grandsons recent raccoon) in the bag often dosing it again.

Then I hold all carcasses overnight in the bag letting it semi freeze to make sure if any eggs happen to fall on me they are killed also. Now people say fleas don't lay eggs on their host. I say BS!! If that's the case; then why have I seen foxes after -0 for two weeks with so many fleas? Even when temps were -0 for two weeks? These were forest foxes to boot.

Here's a scare for any caller, trapper or hunter. Google Back Death or "plague" from fleas the narrow the search to Black DEATH or "plague" from red squirrels. If, I still hunted red and gray tree rats, I would not skin them until I sprayed in a bag twice!

Raid flea and tick spray killer and plastic bags have become my best friend now days.

*Cam sorry to get carried away! Did not mean to hijack your thread, I just thought it was a good place to inform people how sick they can get from a tiny flea. *Especially folks like me that often call,hunt or trap via a camp.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

No problem Larry better safe than sorry . Fleas are the main reason I don't put up my own fur . My skinner goes thru a ton of raid Ina season. I skin beaver and muskrat but fox and coyote are not my Forte..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> These are ugly Iowa coyotes fooled with some howls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pot and kettle story if I ever saw one.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don

"A pot and kettle story?" ...your either well aged and referencing how you use to hear stories over some hot beverage's drank 'round the old potbelly stove. Or your referencing one calling the other black.

To end the mystery I'd bet 25, 2016 Iowa raccoons, its my first guess. As you are not a mean man. (A little spoiled living in all that nice weather), but mean no!

Cam...I made a Mechanical Skinner that slides into a 2 inch receiver. The hide pulling power is a 1500lb DC winch with the cable doubled (3000lb at the hook) It works OK as you don't have to tug on the hide and break you back. But again I am jealous as I would rather pay a Skinner I could trust.

Yes one of these days Ill get it of the trapping trailer assemble it and get a photo!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

caught 2 nice ones today . One was in the snare when we got there and the second we bumped out of the brush and he ran thru one . Dead in about 3 minutes. Pictured is after the catch a as well as remake . This is what I like about the Senneker system, he died fast enough that he didn't even knock frost off the brush . Other dog was caught a little deep and struggled more than I like .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., Ya I see hardly much is disturbed, great snare setups. Are you enjoying the warm weather.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope I'd rather have it cooler Rick ..lol. it can warm up in 2 weeks when I start calving .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam...is there much damage to the snare after the animal is caught? I ask as regular snares have to be replaced.

That must of been an awesome sight seeing one actually get caught! Something most trappers like myself have never seen.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Quite a thing Larry, I always wondered how long it took to take em out and now I know. Yes the snare is done after a catch but this one is in pretty good shape still so maybe it could be reused . Have to crimp the BAD again tho as it was a little stretched.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam,

Thanks for the info on the seneca snares.

Ill start sending you emails again, but since I'm here might as well type my message...

Talked to the ranch in Nebraska. I think I told you had two dead 500lb calves that died but nothing touched them a few days afterwards. He said nothing touched them for 3 weeks just like last season when I trapped out there. A week past since he checked them and now both were gone except bones. That's ~650lbs of steer ate by coyotes in one week.

Either there are a bunch of coyotes, two 300lb coyotes Orrrrrrrrrrrr it could be that SD Big foot, (yes bigfoots have wings!)

Of course no snow; so unlike lucky people in Alberta Ha! no way of telling if how many yotes visited.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Snow sure can be an asset. I've started putting up my trail cameras on snare sites , so far got lots of great pics of magpies and wind ..lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

